# Hot Tip Karcher Pressure Washer £43.00 Delivered



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Not sure that its an all singing and dancing version by a long way but for £43 it'll do for my one wash a week.

CLICKY CLICK

Ok heres the trick

1. Add item to basket

2. Add a Tesco mobile SIM for £5.00 (loaded with £10 of credit and gets you the free delivery or leave it off and pay £4.95 for delivery up to you)

3 Go to checkout and add this code in the coupon tab *XXB47M*

And hey presto a £100 washer delivered with £10 mobile credit for the sum of £43.00:thumb: If you live near enough to a participating store then leave the SIM card off and choose collect from store and it costs you £38:thumb::thumb:

Anyone with a Quidco account go via them and you get another couple of quid off:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Am still waiting to get this from the tesco car insurance thing,

i cant belive the price has been dropped to £50, now thats cheap


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

i got to the checkout with the sim included and it still said £4.95 delivery...


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

and it says code already used


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

ordered, the code worked for me cheers, one think i only just noticed it doesnt look like it comes with a vario lance just a standard and dirtblaster...dammit


----------



## Tony Soprano (Jun 22, 2008)

*Bargain*

Nice one I got it delivered to my local store for £38 all in; I was going to pay £40 for a patio cleaning brush next week and this comes with a free one:thumb:


----------



## mik (Jan 21, 2008)

i just ordered one too 

£38 all in collected at my local store 

thank you very much


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> i got to the checkout with the sim included and it still said £4.95 delivery...


If you look further down the checkout page you will see that the SIM has free delivery and the whole delivery charge is removed at that point:thumb:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Quidco has just tracked at £2.68 so thats a possible £35.32 for a Karcher with a patio cleaner !!! I know its not a powerhouse but will do a decent enough job for the price of a tub of wax !!!:thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Great deal but no vario lance! Roar, that's the bit i especially wanted. Still might get it anyway.
Detritus.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

detritus said:


> Great deal but no vario lance! Roar, that's the bit i especially wanted. Still might get it anyway.
> Detritus.


Just looked on ebay and there are vario lances on there for £9.99 including delivery:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

The hose length is also inadequate, so while you're on ebay buying a vario lance it might be an idea to get a longer hose. :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

that is a very good price!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Use voucher XXCLK6 to get *£13* off. Bargain at £37 (minus whatever quidco tracks at!). cheers op :thumb:


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Got to be worth it to keep as a spare for when the main machine breaks down at an awkward moment! Not the first time that's happened...

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

i have just ordered one, thnx :thumb:

i will mostly use for prewashing instead of my gilmore, would i need to buy any other accessories to do this?

carlos..


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

where do have to add the discount code????

edit - ignore, I've found it.


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, just ordered one - been waiting a while for a light-duty Karcher for under 50 quid. Worth it at my house for that patio brush alone. Well spotted that man and thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up OP, just ordered one.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you very much for sharing that, I was away to spend £44 on the basic model this week:thumb:


----------



## Paulo.dicanio (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks very much fella, another one ordered.
By the way what is a vario lance?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Is the patio cleaner attachemnt any good? Any opinions? I nearly bought one last week for £40 alone! Is it a 'T-racer' or is it diferent?


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers fella,

£37 and I collect it from up the road!

Bargain!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

e60mad said:


> Use voucher XXCLK6 to get *£13* off. Bargain at £37 (minus whatever quidco tracks at!). cheers op :thumb:


Just found this code myself but you beat me to it:thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

nogrille said:


> where do have to add the discount code????
> 
> edit - ignore, I've found it.


Took me a minute as well, not the most straight forward and later in the check out process than I'd like. :thumb:



Paulo.dicanio said:


> By the way what is a vario lance?


Think it lets you vary the amount of water and speed, but someone who has one will give you a better answer than that.



Evil Twin said:


> Just found this code myself but you beat me to it:thumb:


hotukdeals, it's a great place :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

anyone recommend a foam lance to go with this?


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I am looking at the karcher £15.00 foam lance to go with it:thumb:


----------



## RightKerfuffle (May 5, 2008)

Evil Twin said:


> I am looking at the karcher £15.00 foam lance to go with it:thumb:


Quick question - looking to replace the gilmore to get the true snow foam (rather than running straight off the car) - what's needed ? (Group buy attachment etc ?)


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

if you want true foaming then an hd foam lance is the only way to go really, autobrite sell them along with cyc and auto rae chem and others...

i got an email from tescos this morning to say it will be ready for pick up tomorrow at my local tescos, now thats fast lol


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Seen this offer a cpl day back now on hotukdeals and forgot all about it, I've ordered one to :thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Ordered, cheers matey!!! Been on the look out for a washer for ages but couldnt justify, this helped!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the thanks clicks guys :thumb:

Happy its helped a few of you out


----------



## browno (Feb 20, 2006)

Bargain deal that, for £37! Pick up sorted for wednesday... I nearly spent £80 on a similar model at the weekend, so that should leave enough spare cash for a foam lance now!


----------



## Mustang Baz (Apr 13, 2008)

Can anyone confirm whether this pressure washer would work well with the auto-rae chem foam lance as I want to ensure this is the case before buying.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Mustang Baz said:


> Can anyone confirm whether this pressure washer would work well with the auto-rae chem foam lance as I want to ensure this is the case before buying.


If its got the karcher fitment then the lance should be fine:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

£37 for a nice little backup PW
Pick mine up Wednesday. Booya.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Just ordered mine for collection on Wednesday. Thanks


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Just had my confirmation of despatch email from TESCO so will have mine tommorrow


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> Just had my confirmation of despatch email from TESCO so will have mine tommorrow


Ditto, looking forward to it. Although I need to be at the body shop at 9 to drop the car off (getting the scratch sorted - well hopefully sorted). It'll be just my luck that the Tesco delivery dude will arrive during the 30 minutes I'm out :lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

might get me one of those?


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

e60mad said:


> Ditto, looking forward to it. Although I need to be at the body shop at 9 to drop the car off (getting the scratch sorted - well hopefully sorted). It'll be just my luck that the Tesco delivery dude will arrive during the 30 minutes I'm out :lol:


Getting a bit OT (suppose should really have PM'd you) Are you taking it to Nimmo's? Interested to know how you get on. I'm needing my bumper painted, and a friend got front wing and both doors of his '53' plate, otherwise immaculate, Omega keyed recently. Might be what he needs too.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks for that. ordered mine and collecting Wednesday


----------



## tairwin (May 9, 2008)

do you have to have a club card to do this i cant see where to put the code in so its going to cost me £50 if i dont find where


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

no you dont have to have a clubcard, you put the code in right near the end of the checkout


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

think they have put the price back up to £100 now


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Offer ended. Back up to £100.
Detritus


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well that was good timing.


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine's just been delivered :thumb: Contains two lances; the normal lance (not vario) and the dirtbuster lance. I can confirm the included patio cleaning tool is indeed the T 50 T-Racer (blimey, these were 40 quid by themselves last time I looked ). Very chuffed indeed this end.

C.


----------



## iam5p4m (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome thanks for this I can get a foam lance and try this snow foaming malarky now


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Its ended.....


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Got mine


----------



## S6PNJ (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave:
Ordered mine last night, should be arriving tomorrow, cost £40.47 including a SIM card that I don't want for £2.47! (that got the free delivery so took the £4.85 delivery charge away!)


----------



## craig stones (Jun 9, 2008)

ordered mine yesterday just waiting for it to turn up


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

think i've missed out. looked last night and was able to get for about £42 with delivery. went to order just now and it is now priced at £100. boo


----------



## PB S5 (May 26, 2008)

I tried it - but the coupon only got me £12 off - still better than nothing.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

its gone back up to £100 now, was £50 yesterday before the discount code


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi SJC jnr :wave:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

picked mine up this morning and have a vario lance on its way to me for 9.99 delivered from fleabay


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> picked mine up this morning and have a vario lance on its way to me for 9.99 delivered from fleabay


can you paste the link to the listing because i cant find it for £9.99


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

What benefit will a vario lance give ???


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Product now removed.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> What benefit will a vario lance give ???


i think thats the lance you can ajust the spray pattern on, i dont think you can do this with the lances included


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270253030485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

there are 10 available so you will win at the opening price


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

*Anybody having problems getting their pressure washer?*

Mine was ordered for collection at store. After 4pm Wednesday. Phone call Wednesday lunchtime "still at depot, will be 4pm Thursday".

Just had phone call - "not arrived, do you want to cancel?" Not likely!

Everyone else got their washer, or is anyone else having problems?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I collected mine yesterday, they even xalled me at home & on my mobile to let me know it was in.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I collected mine yesterday, used it this morning and am impressed


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mark Elvin said:


> I collected mine yesterday, they even xalled me at home & on my mobile to let me know it was in.


same here


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

got mine yesterday too


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Used mine today and can't understand why anyone would think that it wouldn't be up to the job of car cleaning as it has plenty of pressure:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep. collected yesterday. Tested today. All good.
Booya.


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

kennethsross said:


> Mine was ordered for collection at store. After 4pm Wednesday. Phone call Wednesday lunchtime "still at depot, will be 4pm Thursday".
> 
> Just had phone call - "not arrived, do you want to cancel?" Not likely!
> 
> Everyone else got their washer, or is anyone else having problems?


After 4 phone calls, Tesco confirm that order 'got lost'. Have cancelled original, re-ordered for delivery to store on Saturday, and refunded the £100 I had to pay on the re-order. So, if all goes well, I get it on Saturday, and will still have only paid the £37.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

G news, for those that missed out on the internet Karcher deal.

If you llive near a Tesco Home store the Karcher is £50 still, with 10% off until Sunday, making it £45.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

I collected mine today, chuffed to bits.

Cheers for the heads up.

T


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

Mark Elvin said:


> G news, for those that missed out on the internet Karcher deal.
> 
> If you llive near a Tesco Home store the Karcher is £50 still, with 10% off until Sunday, making it £45.


Do you mean Tesco Extra?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

That'll be the one


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

Its now £88 odd - coupon gives £13.00 off.....or am i missing something?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

designer1 said:


> Its now £88 odd - coupon gives £13.00 off.....or am i missing something?


If you read back a few posts, offer ended on the 8th but apparently can still be had in the Tesco Extra store for £50


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> If you read back a few posts, offer ended on the 8th but apparently can still be had in the Tesco Extra store for £50


and they have 10% off in store too.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Mark Elvin said:


> and they have 10% off in store too.


Outta my way people.

Hope my local one has some left.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

orderd mine on Monday
phone call on tuesday to advise it was in store ready for collection
picked up on tuesday
then promptly put petrol in a diesel...doh, slaps head, glows bright red...


----------



## Jules2650 (Jul 10, 2008)

I got one of these for the £37 price picked it up wednesday, very pleased with it as i used it yesterday. but i did find the hose annoyingly short, but i think i just need a power lead extension cable.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

got mine today well cuffed


----------



## Jules2650 (Jul 10, 2008)

just a quick question, where these the pressure washers Tesco where giving away with car insurance. Its just i thought as they may of had loads of stock they needed to get rid of.


----------



## E1Raz (May 31, 2007)

Jules2650 said:


> just a quick question, where these the pressure washers Tesco where giving away with car insurance. Its just i thought as they may of had loads of stock they needed to get rid of.


Yes they are. Ive still got to wait 2 weeks for my voucher to arrive.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I got my free Karcher washer a few weeks ago via the van insurance offer. A fiver for delivery, its an excellent cleaner for free!


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

Ive been into 2 'Extra' Stores, neither stock the pressure washers, and the deal is £100!
Tesco employees know nothing about the offer.....any ideas????

Just also phoned a Home store and guess what - they no nothing of the deal either!!!

I'll be the only one without one!!!!

lol


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Im gutted I missed out on this too  

I've had a hunt around but haven't found anything near as good as that deal!


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

i've been in today as well. Store has it for 99.99 but no offer/ deal going or mentioned.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that the Tesco K2.35 one is back up to £100, you may as well get the K3.99MB+ for £96.98, free delivery with vario + dirtblaster etc from Amazon.co.uk. Down from £149.99
Detritus.


----------

